# New Build- Lowther love



## the other hated guy

I am building these for a local guy.. They will use the Lowther PM6A in a very unconventional manner.. damn near dipole.. And before I hear about how this won't work or will sound like crap.. Well I hate to break it to those people that it does as it has been tested on a mic stand for a few months and it's pure magic IMO.. 

Here is the start of the Blackmores.. These will be painted a Lexus black and will have bloodwood inserts. I have all the pieces cut except the baffles.. 1 of the spines is routered minus the large round over still to come.. 

This picture shows it just sitting in the base jig. The base will consist of 3 half inch pieces of MDF..

I will be making a limited run of these with a change to incorporate a Lambda Dipole 12..

Hope you dig em...


----------



## the other hated guy

The owner swung buy to check out progress and dropped off these..

Such an elegant driver


----------



## the other hated guy

The bases are made and rounded over. All 4 inlays were made as well.. another great day to be working in this beautiful weather!!! 

The only thing left to make are the baffles and how the terminals will mount then it's time for all the bodywork and prep for paint..


----------



## gymrat2005

Nice work, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 2500hd

OMG I really envy your wood skills. Beautiful workmanship! 

How do you make those shapes, is it with a bandsaw?


----------



## the other hated guy

Thanks... I am having allot of fun on this build



gymrat2005 said:


> Nice work, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## the other hated guy

Thanks!!!!

I cut 1inch strips of 1/4 mdf and use them as jigs and flush trim them on my router table..



2500hd said:


> OMG I really envy your wood skills. Beautiful workmanship!
> 
> How do you make those shapes, is it with a bandsaw?


----------



## the other hated guy

I'm in love with these the more and more I work on them, baffles are made and holes are drilled.. still waiting on the round over bit to finish the spine them time for bodywork...


----------



## ShakingHorizons

Those are SICK!


----------



## chad

are you or how are you going to enclose the rear? or is the beginning of a wild ass horn?

I see you are out of car audio installing*






































*= because the yeti hair on your forearms is present and not worn off.


----------



## thehatedguy

It's just like that. The guy has them highpassed in the 3-400 range if I remember correctly.


----------



## Luke352

I love your work, it reminds me of the work these guys do. 

Products


----------



## chad

Luke are you on facebook? he's got a page you can join up on. It's a breath of fresh air from the common facebook stuff.


----------



## Luke352

Yeah Chad, whats the best search term, or do you have a link?


----------



## 2500hd

Luke, its Sounds by Design. 

I think he posts work there before here, so you had better befriend him


----------



## the other hated guy

OK, the 1 inch round over bit cam in yesterday and I went to town today.. Also all the pieces are now glued and nailed into place and I'll let dry overnight and start with veneering the inlays this weekend then off to all the finish work to prep for paint..


----------



## the other hated guy

Thanks brother... hope all is well man!!!!

my FB link is 

Sounds By Design | Facebook



chad said:


> Luke are you on facebook? he's got a page you can join up on. It's a breath of fresh air from the common facebook stuff.


----------



## the other hated guy

Took a little break this weekend but still managed to veneer all the inserts along with fiber-glassing the baffle to the stand and created a nice transition.


----------



## Se7en

Outstanding! 

That's all I have to say...


----------



## the other hated guy

Thanks Gabe!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope all is well? How is the car coming along?



Se7en said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> That's all I have to say...


----------



## Se7en

the other hated guy said:


> Thanks Gabe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope all is well? How is the car coming along?


Cars coming along well (now). Mooble helped me discover a very nasty bug in my system which was making it very unpredictable to tune.

Problem is solved now and the sound has taken several great leaps just this week alone.

I still owe you a call!!!


----------



## SSSnake

These posts never cease to amaze


----------



## ErinH

have you ever thought about buying a rapid prototyping machine? lol.


----------



## the other hated guy

SSSnake said:


> These posts never cease to amaze



Why thank you!!!!!


----------



## the other hated guy

bikinpunk said:


> have you ever thought about buying a rapid prototyping machine? lol.


yeah... it's called 2 bfc's of blue monsters


----------



## chad

the other hated guy said:


> yeah... it's called 2 bfc's of blue monsters


Inexpensive and effective  Till you lose a thumb in "BFC Monster rage" :laugh:


----------



## Snails

That is some really nice looking work. 
How will they end up sounding? I was always under the impression to get good sound out of that type of driver you needed lot's of cabinet.


----------



## the other hated guy

Hey all, progress has been a little laxed this week as momma has been on vacation and I have been spending as much family time as I can... plus my little girl turned 5 yesterday ... so things have been a little crazy.. 

but I put 2 layers of sealer on the inlays and have been blocking the pieces in preparation for shooting the slick sand on them..


----------



## the other hated guy

let me put it to you this way

i hated lowthers until I heard them open baffle/free air as with all full range applications I have heard using horns. And what I have learned is that I didn't dislike the driver as I disliked the application.

I'll trade tonality for low end extension anyday and it's not like a sub wasn't needed with the horns anyway



Snails said:


> That is some really nice looking work.
> How will they end up sounding? I was always under the impression to get good sound out of that type of driver you needed lot's of cabinet.


----------



## the other hated guy

Another great night.. All the inserts are finished as it is about a 5 day processes with allowing each coat to dry properly. All final block sanding is done and will be laying down some high build primer tomorrow!!


----------



## the other hated guy

Got a coat of slicksand sprayed today.... looking purdy


----------



## Se7en

Looking awesome man!


----------



## F-M Curve

Definitely Artwork. They look incredible.


----------



## fej

Dude those are sick! You are a bad man with the wood/glass.

I am hoping you are charging a pretty penny, looks like a lot of hours tied up in those.

Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## the other hated guy

Thanks for all the kinds words... being a full time dad and part time speaker builder is cause more time to be taken that I wanted.. but they are on the home stretch and can't wait for them to be finished so that I can get the other 2 pairs done...


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice wood work!


----------



## the other hated guy

thanks guys for the comments!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the other hated guy

a 1 am sand session has this guy ready for the date with the painter next week... the other one is close behind..


----------



## BP1Fanatic

You have madd skillz!


----------



## the other hated guy

Thank you... it's amazing what you can do with a jigsaw and a table router these days 



BP1Fanatic said:


> You have madd skillz!


----------



## 2500hd

Wow, that looks great! I think it would be really cool if you did a tutorial on your initial woodwork.


----------



## Snails

Sorry, I haven't been on for a bit but that looks really really good!


----------



## the other hated guy

Snails said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on for a bit but that looks really really good!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## the other hated guy

Picking up the Blackmores from the painters on Friday... Very EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fozz

Just by looking, I can't imagine that there will be much authority in the sub 300Hz range? Most dipoles I've seen have wide front baffle to reduce the acoustical "short circuit".

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## MiniVanMan

My first thought as well. Then I read that the owner will be using them from about 300-400hz on up. At that point they're usable like this, and quickly negated any argument I had. 

They are beautiful. The OP and I have had our differences in the past, but I must say his craftsmanship is superb.


----------



## disturbedklownz

very nice work!!!


----------



## the other hated guy

Picked them up from the painters... they did a hell of a job... I'll be gluing the bloodwood inserts in tomorrow, but I figured I'd toss up a few pics..

excuse the dust as the shop is forever spewing it out


----------



## Onyxyth

Wow that looks incredible!


----------



## baschwar

Great looking speaker / stand design! Wonder how the acoustics will work?


----------



## the other hated guy

baschwar said:


> Great looking speaker / stand design! Wonder how the acoustics will work?


Thanks again everybody for the compliments... 

No wondering about the acoustics.. already tested and IMO works better then any horn or OB design 300hz and up that I have ever heard...


----------



## the other hated guy

2 inlays glued in overnight and the third will be done tonight..


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Wow those are just amazing. Great work sir, Great work indeed.


----------



## disturbedklownz

Whats some good home audio forums to learn the basics ? Im wanting to get into this some. thanks and keep up the great work!!


----------



## the other hated guy

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Wow those are just amazing. Great work sir, Great work indeed.



thanks brother.... just wait until you see the ones with your drivers... they are going to be insane


----------



## the other hated guy

Well all, all the wiring is completed and all the inlays are in place.. the last thing left is to rubberize undercoat the bottom of the basses and they are finished..

I had a blast building them and I hope you like them


----------



## chad

now deliver them and get yo money!


----------



## the other hated guy

I took some day pics so you can see the detail a little better


----------



## Boostedrex

Truly great work!! And +1 on the choice of Bloodwood inlays. That and Purple heart are my two favorite woods for ornamental purposes. Cocobolo is another gorgeous wood to look at for inlays. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tyort1

Looks like the work of the "Hebrew Hammer" guy I have seen on audiocircle.


----------



## the other hated guy

tyort1 said:


> Looks like the work of the "Hebrew Hammer" guy I have seen on audiocircle.



That's me 


Delivered and hooked up but only got a 45 minute session in with some minor tuning and placement as the client is leaving for Chicago in a few minutes

But all I can say is that I have only gotten goosebumps 3 times from a home audio setup and this was one of them... more listening scheduled for Wednesday night!!!

xovered at 260 @48db


----------



## the other hated guy




----------



## sinister-kustoms

the other hated guy said:


> But all I can say is that I have only gotten goosebumps 3 times from a home audio setup and this was one of them... more listening scheduled for Wednesday night!!!


Hell, I'm getting goosebumps just from *looking* at all that Hi-Fi goodness. I can't imagine how it all sounds!

Fantastic work there man, I'm just itching to start a new hi-fi project now, which is excatly just the opposite of what I should really be doing! :laugh:


----------



## gbryant

Nice!


----------



## western47

Good looking stuff Randy.

Keep up the quality projects.


----------



## Snails

I'm all around impressed with the quality of the workmanship! Really great looking!


----------



## the other hated guy

Some pictures taken for the up and comming HE mag featurette


----------



## 60ndown

so whats the sonic difference between that elaborate inlayed speaker stand, and a much simpler, basic bare mdf stand of similar shape?

and what sub will you use that performs well from 300 down to 20 hz?


----------



## thehatedguy

AE has several subs that would do that.


----------



## the other hated guy

60ndown said:


> so whats the sonic difference between that elaborate inlayed speaker stand, and a much simpler, basic bare mdf stand of similar shape?
> 
> and what sub will you use that performs well from 300 down to 20 hz?


he already has a pair of 10's that do it OK and will be replaced later on with the AE's.. my new pair has the dyns that will do it.. B&C's will do it no problem, Volts, ATC, Tone tubbies...

and no sonic difference.. what you get is the pride of owning a piece that has a flawless finish and creativity .. as anybody can cut wood


----------



## SVOEO

Wow. Very pretty. I'm sure the sound matches.


----------



## jewish_

amazing craftsmanship right there. the attention to detail is astonishing.


----------



## English audiophile

Great building skills, also the design is really nice.


----------



## raamaudio

Stunning!

And my wife loves them, how cool is that

We like it pretty loud when we let loose and dance, etc.....our modified Edgarhorn Slimlines get it on pretty darn well, not measured though.

How loud do you think these will get and with what kind of power(it would be a tube amp of course)

Thanks
Rick


----------



## the other hated guy

raamaudio said:


> Stunning!
> 
> And my wife loves them, how cool is that
> 
> We like it pretty loud when we let loose and dance, etc.....our modified Edgarhorn Slimlines get it on pretty darn well, not measured though.
> 
> How loud do you think these will get and with what kind of power(it would be a tube amp of course)
> 
> Thanks
> Rick



Thanks Rick!!!!!

I'll have to RTA the newest set in my listening/test room.. but I will tell you that it get's plenty loud... with this particular setup, you have to augment it with a midbass/bass unit playing from about 300ish on down.. which is why I created the Sedition loudspeaker "Lowther just like this and pair with 2 Dynaudio MW172's" and it gets down... but most importantly unlike 95% of loudspeakers I have sat in front of is the emotion and purity that these convey is on another level..


----------



## raamaudio

Randy,
I did not read every line in this thread but I would imagine they do not need much power so wondering if my modified Baby Sophia tube amp, 10 watts RMS would do the job?

(For those that do not know it is more like 50 watts, or so, compared to a solid state amp.)

I do not have the time to build such beautiful stands, mounts, whatever you may call them but simple ones could be done very easily, I would use metal as that is the medium I am into more now. (or metal and wood, well dampened, of course)

I would use a midbass with them since we like a ton of bass when we are having fun here, dancing with my sweet wife, etc(she is an amazing dancer)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful speakers with us buddy

Rick
801-829-4997


----------

